# Ask for Nicosia Homestay



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, all there. I will be going to Nicosia University for studying this coming January. Besides my major, I wanna also capture the Greek language. I guess it is the best way to get involved in a family environment for language learning. Does anyone know where could I find a homestay family?? 

It is preferred if the family has children so that I could also teach them Chinese, English, Cantonese or Japanese, if interested, in exchange.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Shirley Hu,

I'd be interested to know which University you will be studying at (and which major) as there are now at least 6 Universities operating out of Nicosia. Suggesting a home stay family will depend on where your studies will be based as the various campuses are spread quite widely.

Having seen your post on housing, I wouldn't recommend buying at the moment in Nicosia as selling it on would be difficult and there are many rents out here (as well as the possibility of homestay). 

Good luck with your studies!


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

kimonas said:


> Hello Shirley Hu,
> 
> I'd be interested to know which University you will be studying at (and which major) as there are now at least 6 Universities operating out of Nicosia. Suggesting a home stay family will depend on where your studies will be based as the various campuses are spread quite widely.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The university i'm going to is UNIVERSITY OF NICOSIA, located in Makedonitissas Ave.

P.S. The house is actually for my parents for their PRs. Thus, if you have reliable info. please kindly let me know? Thanks again!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The University of Nicosia is probably the best (are you studying in their new Medical School?) It is on the outskirts of the city and very close to the State Fair which is surrounded with new developments (and considered to be quite up market for Cyprus) - You should be searching for houses in the Engomi district and Makenotissita. The only down side to this area is that it is on the wrong side of the motorway access which makes it difficult in rush hours to access the main arterial roads out to the other cities, but it is perfect for the University of Nicosia and has easy access to the City itself.


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

kimonas said:


> The University of Nicosia is probably the best (are you studying in their new Medical School?) It is on the outskirts of the city and very close to the State Fair which is surrounded with new developments (and considered to be quite up market for Cyprus) - You should be searching for houses in the Engomi district and Makenotissita. The only down side to this area is that it is on the wrong side of the motorway access which makes it difficult in rush hours to access the main arterial roads out to the other cities, but it is perfect for the University of Nicosia and has easy access to the City itself.


Cool, then. Do you have any info. about homestay families in this area?? walking or bike distances will be perfect for me. I have enough traffic jam in Beijing already....kinda tired of all motos.......

Also, do you have any ideas about the below locations other than Engomi and Makenotissita to my university....: I'm thinking to have a nearby homestay for my study, but a nicer place for my parents.

Agios Andreas
Strovolos
Kaimakli
Agioi Omologites
Akropoli
Kaimakli
Lykavitos

Thanks....they are quite confusing for me.....


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Shirleyhu,

you shouldn't have a problem finding a place close to the university. Ask your admissions officer to put you in touch with the housing officer of the university. I am not sure what you mean by homestay family. could you please give more details? Do you mean a host family?
From the other areas you mention you wont be able to walk to the university and right now that there are so many places available there is no need to go so far. What will you be studying?


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

theresoon said:


> Hi Shirleyhu,
> 
> you shouldn't have a problem finding a place close to the university. Ask your admissions officer to put you in touch with the housing officer of the university. I am not sure what you mean by homestay family. could you please give more details? Do you mean a host family?
> From the other areas you mention you wont be able to walk to the university and right now that there are so many places available there is no need to go so far. What will you be studying?


Hi, there.
I will be studying Accounting.
Yes, the homestay family means the host family where I'm able to get first contact with Greek speaking people. I think it's a easier way to learn Greek.
I did realize the university provide housing assistance but not include homestay. And of course, comparing with other available places close to the university, homestay nearby will still be my first choice. Do you or your friends know any? it will be great if I can be recommended one. And, thank you a lotttttt for the above.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll ask around. Another idea is to live with Cypriot students. Do ask though because this was something that was discussed before.


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

theresoon said:


> I'll ask around. Another idea is to live with Cypriot students. Do ask though because this was something that was discussed before.


Thanks a loooot.


----------



## EmilyZhang (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,Are you in Nicosia now?


----------

